# if-Anweisung in switch-Anweisung



## Joseph29 (30. Nov 2022)




----------



## httpdigest (30. Nov 2022)

Nein.


----------



## M.L. (30. Nov 2022)

Ein bisschen (Recherche)Leistung sollte man schon an den Tag legen...: https://javabeginners.de/Schleifen_und_Verzweigungen/switch_-case_-Verzweigung.php


----------



## httpdigest (30. Nov 2022)

Naja, vorallen Dingen auch halt einfach mal sagen, *was denn das Problem ist*?
Ist immer lustig, wenn Leute _einfach nur_ einen Screenshot von der Aufgabenstellung machen.
Und dann denken, dass Leute hier das einfach für sie machen.
Meist passiert aber genau das, dass sich andere Forenmitglieder in 30 Seiten langen Diskussionen verlieren, so dass irgendwann die perfekte Lösung herauskommt und der OP sie dann einfach kopieren kann.


----------



## StudyInformatik (1. Dez 2022)

schade :-( 
wollte mich wirklich an die Löung machen, einfach weils perfekt fürs anfängertraining für mich ist XD


----------



## Hansen_07 (1. Dez 2022)

Aber da hindert dich doch niemand dran, dich an die Lösung zu machen. Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, stelle sie einfach.


----------



## Neumi5694 (1. Dez 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Aber da hindert dich doch niemand dran, dich an die Lösung zu machen. Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, stelle sie einfach.


Dank moderner Genforschung wurden Schweinehunde gezüchtet, die sich gerne im Inneren aufhalten und jeglichen Ansatz von konstruktivem Verhalten zunichte machen.


----------

